# Happy Birthday Francis



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy birthday Francis ! I love BTs, I’ve had many. We need pictures !


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I too look forward to seeing Francis's birthday photo, especially one with his new ball. Happy Birthday to the handsome boy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy birthday little girl!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Happy birthday Francis! Looking forward to pics


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Happy birthday - a little late, Francis! Can't wait to see your new pictures!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Another belated Happy Birthday from us - must have been a big party at your house with two birthdays at once!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Francis! May you take great joy in shoving that ball around with your beautiful Boston head.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Francis..........belatedly! Hope you enjoyed your new ball!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Francis! Hope you get a lot of yummy treats and have a very special day.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

No pictures yet. It's raining. As soon as the weather clears, I'll get some pictures of her bonking a basketball with her silly Boston head. Francis is a crack up.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I am late in wishing Francis a happy birthday - glad she had a great time with the basketball. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday Francis!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Francis how cool is it that you and your furry sister were born just a day apart! Love it! Can't wait to see pictures of the cutie. Hope she had a wonderful birthday!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Francis and her basketball. As promised!





































Best birthday present ever! What a silly little dog she is.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Hehehe sooo cute!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, what a cutie! Wishing you a belated Happy Birthday, Francis! :love2:


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, Francis can really attack that ball - and it's almost the same size as she is. haha


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Typical BT ! Very cute, I can just hear the weird noises while playing...


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Dechi,

Gurgle snort snort gurgle pant gurgle sniff snort.

Yup. Weird noises all right!


----------

